# alil help needed from the turbo guru's



## REdb13seR (Jul 26, 2003)

ok i have a 92 ser i just got a t25 from a dsm with o2 elbow for the down pipe got it a nice remanned piece for 100 bucks now my question is will this bolt to a det manifold and also what else is needed....keep in mind i have a 30x6x3 fmic a blitz dual drive bov and i know a guy to do all my i/c piping and my downpipe ... how much boost can the stock de motor take with its 9.5:1 compression and also how much hp is the t25 good for any help would be apprecieated thanks in advance


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

A DSM t-25 has the wrong flange on it. It won't bolt up to a nissan manifold.


----------



## REdb13seR (Jul 26, 2003)

se-r-57 said:


> A DSM t-25 has the wrong flange on it. It won't bolt up to a nissan manifold.


do you happen to know the difference in the flange or what kind of flange iw ould need for it to? i mean if i were to go custom i know of one place that sells the flange for it.. i just didnt know it was diff or should i sell my turbo and buy one from a det?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

REdb13seR said:


> do you happen to know the difference in the flange or what kind of flange iw ould need for it to? i mean if i were to go custom i know of one place that sells the flange for it.. i just didnt know it was diff or should i sell my turbo and buy one from a det?


The problem is that 90% of the people that use T25's use an OEM manifold from nissan. So it's not an easy feet to weld on the flange, it much easier and more cost effective to buy a used T25 from the same motor. 

If you are so inclined you can get a flange for your turbo from www.roadraceengineering.com


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

REdb13seR said:


> ok i have a 92 ser i just got a t25 from a dsm with o2 elbow for the down pipe got it a nice remanned piece for 100 bucks now my question is will this bolt to a det manifold and also what else is needed....keep in mind i have a 30x6x3 fmic a blitz dual drive bov and i know a guy to do all my i/c piping and my downpipe ... how much boost can the stock de motor take with its 9.5:1 compression and also how much hp is the t25 good for any help would be apprecieated thanks in advance


there right as far as the manifold and turbo a det would be easy
contact carson @ forcedfab.net he produces manifolds stainless and log style
i know he has a rwd but will make a manifold for you NP 
if i were you i'd sell that turbo and buy a det set up its easy and cheaper 

P.S. its safe to run about 6psi on 9.5 :hal:


----------

